# [DEV] Prerooted DROID X SBF 4.5.621



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all! I am working on creating *prerooted sbf-firmware* *4.5.621 for Droid X* 







. I was able to compile the sbf-file, but I cant test it 







. So, I would be grateful if someone will help me with this 







. You need only download the file, unpack it and flash sbf-file using RSDLite 







.​


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll take it for a test spin sometime today if nobody else does.

EDIT: I got some time now. Doing a quick CWM backup so I can get back to where I was and downloading nao, will post back results.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Results:

Bootloader
30.04
Err: A5,69,35,00,27

Battery OK
OK to Program

More info:
RSD Lite v5.6.4 same version I've always used and same one I've used to successfully flash .621 stock SBF file.
Phone loads to boot image and hangs for about 5-10 seconds then kicks to BL right about the time it should be moving to boot animation. Believe the error given is for a failed signature check? Not sure, have to Google it.

Anyways, good start. Lemme know if you get a new version updated and I'll be happy to try it.

BTW have you looked here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1557413.html

Not sure if the X signs system partition on first boot, but if so that may fix the issues. Just flash the stock system that ky had up then do a disk dump and replace the CG via that method? (Not sure if you had mounted CG39 as partition in terminal and pushed su and binaries)?


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

*Goose306,*
thank you for having decided to help, as well as additional useful information. Now I will work to fix the firmware.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Actually did a bit more Googling, it appears that the BL error I was given tends to be thrown when the stock recovery is missing. Also appears to have been common back when people were trying to OTA from the Maderstock Froyo 2-part to GB official.

I haven't cracked open your SBF file yet (and don't have time as I'm out the door for a work meeting), but did you include the stock recovery (CG47)?


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I have included CG47 and all other files that were in the original SBF except CG66 because with it Android Depacker can't pack SBF.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

m.ksy said:


> Yes, I have included CG47 and all other files that were in the original SBF except CG66 because with it Android Depacker can't pack SBF.


Hmm. I have no idea what cg66 is. I use the cdt table from here:

http://www.and-developers.com/partitions:cdt

However I know when the Defy users were making pre-rooted SBFs they were two-parts. Maybe that would allow all CG to be included?

sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

CG66 is the "Preinstalled Data", but there are no any system files.
CG66 is the same as CG37.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Very interesting info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23096597&postcount=10


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

m.ksy said:


> Very interesting info: http://forum.xda-dev...97&postcount=10


I had read that as well. Almost sounds like he had some other issues going on like a non-OEM cable or issue with USB, as usually if an SBF is going to take its either going to or its not...

Nevertheless, I don't have the time to put into it tonight to run my phone through 10+ SBFs... also not much point in that as you might as well at that point the sbf_flash to .604 then flash the images update. It does make me wonder what the exact issue is though.


----------



## Agibby (Nov 10, 2011)

Whenever you get the current issues worked out, let me know and I'll give it a spin. I've got some spare time at night currently. Never had any issues with SBFing so it's all good. I've already gone through the whole process of updating to .621, SBFing to .604, rooting, flashing the rooted .621 and then the kernel and wifi updates, then flashed Gummy for my phone ROM and am using BM to try out various other ROMS just cause BM is new to me and I decided to try and see what makes it tick.

~Gibby~


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

I packed the new version 4.5.621 SBF test_v2.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

m.ksy said:


> I packed the new version 4.5.621 SBF test_v2.


What's the difference in new version so I know before I flash?

EDIT: Ah screw it. Booting up RSD Lite.









EDIT2: Same bootloader, new error: A5, 70, 39, 00, 27. Gonna Google it a quick sec. Also, going to flash the .621 SBF file as well via RSD just to make sure I can rule out my PC as cause of issues. I've never had any issues with RSD Lite before but I did recently get a new OEM cable that is untested with RSD (although I've never had issues with sbf_flash with it) but I want to rule it out as well.

EDIT3: Yeah RSD flashed .621 SBF factory SBF just fine. So PC/RSD is communicating correctly. Booting into Linux now to flash the Milestone version...


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

I used CGxx.smg from 604, rooted CG39.smg from 621, radio 621, also added bootmenu to see if the blue LED light.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

m.ksy said:


> I used CGxx.smg from 604, rooted CG39.smg from 621, radio 621, also added bootmenu to see if the blue LED light.


No bootmenu/led. Just Moto logo then after 5-10 seconds got pushed into bootloader with above error.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn, what Motorola has done with firmware? I just repack SBF without any changes.* Goose306*, can you try it? If the phone turns on, we can continue, otherwise, maybe, MotoAndroidDepacker not support SBF of Droid X.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

I made a script to get root. Can someone test it?

Mirror #1


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

What is different from the current 1 clicks?


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> What is different from the current 1 clicks?


^ This


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

It is root_method for 621, not 604(MX). But, unfortunately, I have the report, that this script don't work.


----------

